# Foundation University Medical College (FUMC) 2013



## Butt2014 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Guys, Who applied at FUMC? And what do you think about this Medical institution.


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

That's a great College. A friend of mine went there last year and he said the closing merit was around 77 something. Even though it's not affiliated with UHS and awards its own degree, I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Is it admissions are open or closed

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Is it admissions are open or closed
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Closed,last date was 11 th.

- - - Updated - - -



Butt2014 said:


> Hey Guys, Who applied at FUMC? And what do you think about this Medical institution.


Is there any question about it?Its shifa 2 or shifa original.It has spanned cultic fans who might give up govt colleges for it.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

What its merit and is they have there own test

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> What its merit and is they have there own test
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


77 and no not a test this year.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Really is it private or govt

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## amna rehman (Sep 14, 2013)

what about the closing merit of the reserved seats? for the serving and the retired?


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

amna rehman said:


> what about the closing merit of the reserved seats? for the serving and the retired?


It is thought to be 73 or 72.It is semi government.


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

whats the merit for foreign students in fauji foundation ???


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

I called them on 11th November,they said that their foreign seats are filled and merit list will be uploaded on 20-21 Nov.If anyone drop out,seat will be awarded to next one.
Its not fair they should have for the last date and then the merit list should have been made but it was fist come basis admissions on foreign seats!
For expatriate there are still few seats left


----------



## amna rehman (Sep 14, 2013)

my aggregate is 73% :nailbiting:
i probably shouldn't get my hopes up in this right? -_-


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

I applied on the expatriate seat but haven't gotten any sort of contact from Foundation. I don't even know if my application was accepted.


----------



## Butt2014 (Oct 14, 2013)

What is an Expatriate seat?


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Butt2014 said:


> What is an Expatriate seat?


A person who left his country,settled and studied from abroad is an expatriate.He can be overseas,there is no need to be dual nationals.Fee is i think almost same as foreigner,which mean it can be pretty expensive.


----------



## natasha8 (Nov 18, 2013)

Can you please tell me that when will the merit list be uploaded?

- - - Updated - - -

And one more thing is it private?


----------



## amna rehman (Sep 14, 2013)

yes , it is a private institution.


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Merit list's gonna come out in about a couple of days


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone got in yet?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Not yet...


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

The merit list will be out on 23rd.
Thats what they said when I called them up


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Let me know if anyone's goin there from here, I'm in for the MBBS freshmen class


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

I guess there are many on this forum


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd be better getting to know people who i'm going to be studying with, eh. I find meeting new people very fascinating 

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> I guess there are many on this forum


What universities have you applied to btw?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

FUMC, WMC and IIMC.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> FUMC, WMC and IIMC.


Got a call from either one of those yet? What's your aggregate btw?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah got selected in IIMC for MBBS and BDS. Waiting for WMC and FUMC.
Aggregate is 84+

What about you?


----------



## Nawal (Oct 23, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Let me know if anyone's goin there from here, I'm in for the MBBS freshmen class


I'll be going, if i get in. Just waiting for the merit lists for now.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Yeah got selected in IIMC for MBBS and BDS. Waiting for WMC and FUMC.
> Aggregate is 84+
> 
> What about you?


Well, I applied in IIMC, FUMC, CMH and AIMC.. Didn't get in AIMC, was 3 pct down the merit <.<. Got letters from CMH, RIPHA and FUMC, since i prefer Islamabad over lahore, chose the fumc and there i go haha.
Aggregate is 85.41

- - - Updated - - -



Nawal said:


> I'll be going, if i get in. Just waiting for the merit lists for now.


That's great, hopefully you'll get in too haha, good luck !

- - - Updated - - -



Nawal said:


> I'll be going, if i get in. Just waiting for the merit lists for now.


What's your aggregate? just curious ;o


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

how did you get your letter from FUMC? 
The list isnt out yet and they havent told anyone about it either.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> how did you get your letter from FUMC?
> The list isnt out yet and they havent told anyone about it either.


The letter was dispatched from FUMC by 1st of November and i received it after 3 days, that would be 4th of November. However they probably do give priority to people who apply on the expat seats, since i had not given the UHS MCAT and applied through my SAT II scores. :O


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

ohh okay.
I thought you gave your UHS Mcat.
The locals didnt get the letter yet.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> ohh okay.
> I thought you gave your UHS Mcat.
> The locals didnt get the letter yet.


I had planned to appear in the UHS MCAT, but recently we moved our permanent residence from Riyadh KSA to Adelaide Australia, so i merely had any preparation what so ever and since i was not familiar with the FSc course either, i decided to drop it <.<.
However, I do have pretty good SAT II scores tho, 780, 800, 800.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Yeah got selected in IIMC for MBBS and BDS. Waiting for WMC and FUMC.
> Aggregate is 84+
> 
> What about you?


Sarah my aggregate is 76% and im really worried about whether i would got a call 4rm either IIMC or FUMC, for mbbs programme, btw iv given interview for bds in IIMC, do u think bds from islamic is worth to continue, incase i would not make it to mbbs in IIMC. Really worried as the merit is talking to skies, need some moral support and some good suggestions from u guys. Help me


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Mohsin said:


> Sarah my aggregate is 76% and im really worried about whether i would got a call 4rm either IIMC or FUMC, for mbbs programme, btw iv given interview for bds in IIMC, do u think bds from islamic is worth to continue, incase i would not make it to mbbs in IIMC. Really worried as the merit is talking to skies, need some moral support and some good suggestions from u guys. Help me


It depends, if you're planning to move to west or somewhere else, BDS from pakistan is not worth it, you'll have to get it equivalent to the country's degree, that you plan on moving too. But how ever if you're reluctant to go practice outside of pakistan, it seems alright.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> It depends, if you're planning to move to west or somewhere else, BDS from pakistan is not worth it, you'll have to get it equivalent to the country's degree, that you plan on moving too. But how ever if you're reluctant to go practice outside of pakistan, it seems alright.


but i dont have any other choice, u can say IIMC is probably last resort for me, and yes everyone plans to go abroad to practice there, u have made me more tensed, but why how come u know our bds is not accepted in west.If u were there at my position what would be your decision. 2ndly i have come to know that bds in Pakistan is of 5 years, is it including house job or without it. Actually i dont want to waste my year.

- - - Updated - - -

im sorry if im ruining ur thread, i did so in my anxiety.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Mohsin said:


> but i dont have any other choice, u can say IIMC is probably last resort for me, and yes everyone plans to go abroad to practice there, u have made me more tensed, but why how come u know our bds is not accepted in west.If u were there at my position what would be your decision. 2ndly i have come to know that bds in Pakistan is of 5 years, is it including house job or without it. Actually i dont want to waste my year.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> The thing is mate, that BDS from either india or pakistan is not accredited by any of the western countries. I, myself was inclined towards BDS but i switched at the last moment, knowing that I'd have to appear in the American dental council exam after the bds, then apply for a buncha universities in US that offer advanced placement programs for the DDS degree, which is highly competitive and expensive. You can only practice in US or any other west counteries after having the DDS degree. Sounded lot of **** to go through to me, so i dropped it.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it all depends on what your preference is.
I wanted to do mbbs and I wasted an year for it because I know that Mbbs was the only thing that'd satisfy me.
Now if you are okay with either of them then dont waste your year. Get admission in that, see how you're going with it. If you feel that its okay then continue but if somewhere you feel that it isn't right and Mbbs is what you wanna do then you can prepare for your tests next year and improve.
I know friends doing Mbbs and studying in pvt med schools who prepared for the next year's Mcat simultaneously because they wanted to get into govt med schools. Bds is easier than Mbbs so I guess you can do your Bds and study for Mcat along with it.
It all depends on you. 

The reason why I prefer not wasting an year is because it isnt easy.. 
So you can take admission in Bds and see whether you are okay with it or you want to give another try for Mbbs.
Other than that, Do istikhara as well 

Rest is all upto you 

- - - Updated - - -



templartehpro said:


> I had planned to appear in the UHS MCAT, but recently we moved our permanent residence from Riyadh KSA to Adelaide Australia, so i merely had any preparation what so ever and since i was not familiar with the FSc course either, i decided to drop it <.<.
> However, I do have pretty good SAT II scores tho, 780, 800, 800.


Oh okay

yeah thats a good score


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> I think it all depends on what your preference is.
> I wanted to do mbbs and I wasted an year for it because I know that Mbbs was the only thing that'd satisfy me.
> Now if you are okay with either of them then dont waste your year. Get admission in that, see how you're going with it. If you feel that its okay then continue but if somewhere you feel that it isn't right and Mbbs is what you wanna do then you can prepare for your tests next year and improve.
> I know friends doing Mbbs and studying in pvt med schools who prepared for the next year's Mcat simultaneously because they wanted to get into govt med schools. Bds is easier than Mbbs so I guess you can do your Bds and study for Mcat along with it.
> ...


Okay about BDS, If you want to be eligible to practice in the western countries you need to basically convert your bds degree award in Pakistan to the american "DDS(Doctor of dental surgery)" Degree. For now only about 10-20 universities in the world that i know of, are offering advanced placement programs into DDS course. That is you'll have to study 3 more years in the Advanced placement prog of DDS after the BDS, to be eligible to practice there, another thing you need to take note of is, to get admission into the APP of DDS, you need to pass the American Dental council exam. Its really not worth the trouble if you want to practice outside, I'd say stick to MBBS, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> Okay about BDS, If you want to be eligible to practice in the western countries you need to basically convert your bds degree award in Pakistan to the american "DDS(Doctor of dental surgery)" Degree. For now only about 10-20 universities in the world that i know of, are offering advanced placement programs into DDS course. That is you'll have to study 3 more years in the Advanced placement prog of DDS after the BDS, to be eligible to practice there, another thing you need to take note of is, to get admission into the APP of DDS, you need to pass the American Dental council exam. Its really not worth the trouble if you want to practice outside, I'd say stick to MBBS, but that's just my opinion.


But he said that its his only choice. Either Bds or waste an year.
He said that if he wants to do Mbbs then he as to waste an year.
So keeping that in mind I said that in my opinion he can to Bds and apply for Mbbs next year as well. 
But then again it depends on what he wants


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> But he said that its his only choice. Either Bds or waste an year.
> He said that if he wants to do Mbbs then he as to waste an year.
> So keeping that in mind I said that in my opinion he can to Bds and apply for Mbbs next year as well.
> But then again it depends on what he wants


True that, but wouldn't that be a waste of money, if you were to go for BDS and then switch to MBBS again next year.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> True that, but wouldn't that be a waste of money, if you were to go for BDS and then switch to MBBS again next year.


Yeah well if he does have a financial issue then I guess he shouldnt do that.
Other than that, I have friends doing Bds and they said that a fair portion of things in the First year Bds are common in both Mbbs and Bds.
So it wont be a total waste after all.
But I think the most important thing is that what is your preference. Is it Mbbs or Bds? or is he okay with either of them?!
If it is Mbbs ONLY then He shouldnt.
I guess I made that clear before.

And you are against Bds because it isnt accepted abroad right?
Other than that any reason? I mean the university is OK and the degree is accepted (in Pakistan). So rest is all fine ?!


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Yeah well if he does have a financial issue then I guess he shouldnt do that.
> Other than that, I have friends doing Bds and they said that a fair portion of things in the First year Bds are common in both Mbbs and Bds.
> So it wont be a total waste after all.
> But I think the most important thing is that what is your preference. Is it Mbbs or Bds? or is he okay with either of them?!
> ...


Technically yeah that's why im against it, Agreed, if he doesn't have a financial issue, shouldn't be a big deal eh.
Mhm rest is all fine


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> True that, but wouldn't that be a waste of money, if you were to go for BDS and then switch to MBBS again next year.


I have read all your useful pieces of advices, my problem is solved or not one thing i want to say that u guys both Sarah and Templartehpro are actually very helpfull u ppl gave me so much support im really obliged, and i really mean it. 1st thing i want to tell u ppl is that my preference 4rm the very 1st day was Mbbs i didnt even thought of being a dentist so all of a sudden to think about bds is very annoying bcz i dont know any pros and cons of bds.
2ndly i wont waste my year because i had already wasted one yah this was my second attempt for Uhs, just to get in Mbbs but that UHS paper Ahhh, thats a long and depressing story and its useless to discuss it now.
Another imp thing which i want to tell u guys is that im neither a son of a millionaire nor a billionaire, neither my father is a landlord nor he has his own business, he is just a simple federal government officer, its just their wish that his son would be a doctor and im not therir only child so wasting probably 8 lacs is something that i wont even think about. considering all above facts what would u guys suggest me , plz dont ever suggest me to do add maths and then opt for engineering, i would die soon. Sarah u can better understand how difficult it is to waste a year. ONE THING I WANT TO SAY IS that the professor there at iimc said to me " One egg in hand is better than two in the bush", so in the end i had just one option left i.e to bds and not even think of Mbbs in my life sounds so much depressing. Now expecting some practical suggestions from u guys. JazzakALLAH. Plz pray for me 2morrow is my interview of Mbbs in IIMC, hope that some miracle happens and i would get in there Mbbs program.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

You have an interview tomorrow???
That means you are selected for MBBS!! )


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah good luck with the interview bro, hopefully you'll get in ISA. Feel free to pm if any sorta help is needed 

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> You have an interview tomorrow???
> That means you are selected for MBBS!! )


Oi, FUMC merit list for locals out yet or still delaying?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Last I checked it was 23.
So lets see what happens tomorrow


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha I'm so eager to see the list =O


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

just a few hours to go


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll prolly be awake by that time, so i'm gonna hit the website up and check as soon as the time comes haha


----------



## naveen. (Oct 23, 2013)

did they publish the merit list?


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> Yeah good luck with the interview bro, hopefully you'll get in ISA. Feel free to pm if any sorta help is needed
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Gave interview today for Mbbs, they said now u have to wait for almost a week then the dust will settle then we would be able tell u a clear picture means, whether u are admitted in Mbbs or not, btw i have deposited fee for bds today otherwise i would have missed that also. Thank u guys for ur concern, i hope sarah that u would be admitted in FUMC InshaAllah.

- - - Updated - - -



templartehpro said:


> Yeah good luck with the interview bro, hopefully you'll get in ISA. Feel free to pm if any sorta help is needed
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks, templartehpro ​​


----------



## asim166 (Aug 17, 2013)

why isn't their website showing the merit list for expatriate category ?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

asim166 said:


> why isn't their website showing the merit list for expatriate category ?


Well in that case I've got no clue at all 

- - - Updated - - -



naveen. said:


> did they publish the merit list?


Yeah its out, check website.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Mohsin said:


> Gave interview today for Mbbs, they said now u have to wait for almost a week then the dust will settle then we would be able tell u a clear picture means, whether u are admitted in Mbbs or not, btw i have deposited fee for bds today otherwise i would have missed that also. Thank u guys for ur concern, i hope sarah that u would be admitted in FUMC InshaAllah.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


What is your agg?
When I went for my interview they said that we are calling only those students who have been selected for admission.
I hope you do get in 

Thanks and yes I did get in


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> What is your agg?
> When I went for my interview they said that we are calling only those students who have been selected for admission.
> I hope you do get in
> 
> Thanks and yes I did get in


Complimenti Sarah !!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

So is there no expatriate merit list then? Whoever got a letter is in and the rest are just left like that? That's rude.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

znb13_1994 said:


> So is there no expatriate merit list then? Whoever got a letter is in and the rest are just left like that? That's rude.


They were supposed to upload an expat merit list too like last year, but I've no clue what so ever, why they did not. Emailed them too, but no reply so far.


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

They finally put up the merit list for expatriates. Interestingly, it's the 3rd merit list. And only 3 people are provisionally selected and 3 on the reserved seats.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

znb13_1994 said:


> They finally put up the merit list for expatriates. Interestingly, it's the 3rd merit list. And only 3 people are provisionally selected and 3 on the reserved seats.


Any luck with that mate?


----------



## Naveed.ul.Hassan (Nov 29, 2013)

I have got 903 in Fsc,and i am also son of armed forces retired person,are there any reserved seats for me in FUMC,and is there any chance for me to be able to admission

- - - Updated - - -

I have got 903 in Fsc,and i am also son of armed forces retired person,are there any reserved seats for me in FUMC,and is there any chance for me to be able to admission


----------



## amna rehman (Sep 14, 2013)

umm what about your entrance test score?


----------



## Naveed.ul.Hassan (Nov 29, 2013)

81 %


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

templartehpro said:


> Any luck with that mate?


I'm on the reserved seats. Close enough I guess.

- - - Updated - - -



Naveed.ul.Hassan said:


> I have got 903 in Fsc,and i am also son of armed forces retired person,are there any reserved seats for me in FUMC,and is there any chance for me to be able to admission
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have got 903 in Fsc,and i am also son of armed forces retired person,are there any reserved seats for me in FUMC,and is there any chance for me to be able to admission


Yeah, FUMC does reserve seats for children of retired armed forces. But admissions are closed. They're putting out their merit lists.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, you'll get in hopefully.


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

what r the total charges there except fee??? if u know then plz.........


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

aleeha said:


> what r the total charges there except fee??? if u know then plz.........


630,000 Rupees + (one time on admission) 85,000 RS = 715,000 RS +5 percent income tax.
Check the other thread, i even linked it.


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

m nt asking 4 dat....I mean extra charges charged when u step in...... like funds, acd trips, or absence fine......


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

aleeha said:


> m nt asking 4 dat....I mean extra charges charged when u step in...... like funds, acd trips, or absence fine......


I'll let you know in a few as soon as one of my mates reply..

- - - Updated - - -

200 RS for 1 day Absence.


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

oh I c. that means I'd not jump there.


----------

